# Freki presents Stockholm



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Stockholm* the capital of Sweden and one of my absolute favorite cities  





































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































That's all folks!


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

Awesome quality pictures! Stockholm looks very clean.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Fantastic city/pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Stockholm is a very beautiful city and these pics are great! I guess it's the best Stockholm thread I've ever seen! At least I've never seen any better...

Anyways... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

Very beautiful city, by what I see, Stockholm is a city that invites you to walk a long time, not get tired, thanks to its attractions. 

I hope veer more photos, thank you very much for sharing your pictures with us; Freki

pd:I liked the last shot, my favorite


----------



## plcmat (Jan 16, 2008)

Beautiful - I would love to go.

Seems like Stockholm has more buildings of similar height than any other city I've seen pictures of. Seems like 95% of the buildings are similar in height, excluding churches.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Such an amazing looking city, the Swedes are very lucky!

You obviously walked an awful lot to take these excellent photos, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

haha...i can see the rainbow flags are everywhere....


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers1:



Svartmetall said:


> You obviously walked an awful lot to take these excellent photos, thanks for sharing them!


We had the 3rd annual Nordic and Baltic meet in Stockholm, so yeah we did walk around, but not an "awful lot" plus it was over 3 days


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Brings back lovely memories of my Stockholm adventure in 2006. Met some really friendly people there, and it was neat to see the sun still in the distant horizon at 10pm!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

pristine and clean and gorgeous! stockholm reminds me of all the best parts of London only not nearly as crowded and twice as clean.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I think Stockholm may be the most beautiful city on the planet!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice pics! The plain severity of much of the architecture contrasts vividly with that of more southern European capitals.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

I really want to visit Stockholm! It looks soooo pretty and clean! Great pics, mate.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

The historic architecutre in Stockholm is great. Stockholm is one of the European cities that I really want to see.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Great pics as always FREKI, many structures seem almost utilitarian in architecture...

What's the camera you're using? I want to pick up a DSLR soon


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks again guys - it's appriciated! :cheers1:



MaitreyaSequeira said:


> What's the camera you're using? I want to pick up a DSLR soon


I'm using a normal idiot proof Canon IXUS 960 










If I had to carry a DSLR around I would never get any pics taken - I prefere something small and inviting, not something that needs it own backpack


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Man you had marvellous weather once again


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Stockholm Freki :cheers: really nice work kay:


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Definitely on my list of places to visit. Thanks for the sneak-peek. Great shots and great weather.


----------

